# rivarossi repair



## tman (Apr 4, 2011)

I found an old 4-6-2 rivarossi that looks great but it does not run.
Where can I get an exploded drawing so I can get it running?
Thanks for any help
T


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

HO Seeker .com


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tman, T-Man,

Am I seeing double?!?

This is gonna get confusing. 

TJ


----------



## jonjdurkin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Rivarossi repair*

I also had a non-running Riv Pac. I found the problem was with the tender, which,as in all Rivs, is where the electrical pickup takes place. Make sure the wheels are transmitting electricity via the drawbar/wire combo to the motor. It this is OK, then check the motor brushes.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...I would add, make sure the tender wheels are oriented properly, picking up power on the left side wheels.


----------



## tman (Apr 4, 2011)

jonjdurkin said:


> I also had a non-running Riv Pac. I found the problem was with the tender, which,as in all Rivs, is where the electrical pickup takes place. Make sure the wheels are transmitting electricity via the drawbar/wire combo to the motor. It this is OK, then check the motor brushes.


It seem there was non contact in the drawBAR
THANKS
t


----------



## tman (Apr 4, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> ...I would add, make sure the tender wheels are oriented properly, picking up power on the left side wheels.


There was non contact in the drawbar---fixed
thanks for you help
t


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Which side is the left side? Sounds screwy I know but in the case of a diesel I don't even know which end is the front. Geeze! pete


----------

